# Mechanical Newbie



## jeffiner (Sep 4, 2008)

I am a long-time haunter but a first time mechanical builder. If someone has a tutorial or a step-by step guide for me to build my first mechanical prop I would appreciate it. I have been reading all the threads and I just don't know how and where to start. I do a lot with pirates so I would prefer to have my build be related to that. On another note how do you get your bucky's to be self-supporting.

Thanks.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello  This forum is a great resourse to help you. We just started a prop building group for newbies that will have an instructor and all of us asking questions. Here's the group's page:
Halloween Forum - Halloween Prop Building Group

Here is where the class will begin in February:
Halloween Prop Building Group - Halloween Forum

And this is what we will be building:
SUNP0014.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, by the way check out this list. The go-to list for Halloween projects.
Monster Page of Halloween Project Linkshttp://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v630/DaveNTracy/Halloween Props/?action=view&current=SUNP0014.flv


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am a newbie to who would like to join this group. I put a post on the other thread, but could someone direct me to the parts list? Also, I have never even made a tombstone, but have plenty that I have bought to use


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't forget HauntProject!.

As for supporting Buckies, I used a length of 3/4" metal pipe with threaded ends screwed into a matching mount, which was attached to a piece of plywood. I drilled a few holes through the pipe and zip-tied the bucky to it. Probabbly not the best way, but it worked. (pic)

EDIT: Wow, that sounded a lot more confusing than it should, I hope it made _some _sense.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Greetings MichaelMyers1.....up in the 2nd post here where Terra has posted the links for the group, if you hit the 2nd link there it will take you to the page where our projects are listed. Go to "Project 1 Instructors thread" on page 2 of that thread you will find the materials list for our 1st prop building project. 

PLease take note if you decide to join in on this project some materials have to be ordered for the construction. I believe the gear motor & adapter are around $12.00 to $15.00. The purpose of this very group is to get you thru & teach you some of these things that some of us are just not sure about building. Class starts in Feb.. We'd be glad to have you join us!
If there are any other questions you have please let us know!

Muffy


----------

